
YC application – video views - ivanapreiss
Ok. We have 45 views on our video about founders. Yeah, 45. What in the world should I think about this? And, yes, it&#x27;s unlisted and it has been growing since day one.
======
100-xyz
Did you guys get invited for the interview?

------
100-xyz
Is your video unusually funny, weird...?

Is your company unusual in some way?

We are showing 10views, most of which I'm sure is us.

~~~
ivanapreiss
It's nor funny nor weird, but it is unusual in a way it tackles a cultural
stigma (probably not something many companies come to YC with) and is not tech
based, it's hardware.

